# Recommend a Line



## xmytruck (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking for a new mono or co-polymer line that is not P-line (big spools have major quality issue inconsistent diameter) or yo zuri . I also used trilene did not like the line too much stretch , in short I am look for a good mono that has the same stretch has p-line has... The line is for abu stx reel .. let me know what you guys think...

thx

x


----------



## Brine (Jan 30, 2010)

What lures do you like to use the most on this setup?

10# Sufix Seige is a good one for me for various lures.


----------



## xmytruck (Jan 30, 2010)

Brine said:


> What lures do you like to use the most on this setup?
> 
> 10# Sufix Seige is a good one for me for various lures.


One of the combos is pure crankbait set up (7 foot st croix avid crankbait model) and the other one is a jerkbait rod( 6'6 St croix avid med fast)..


----------



## MeanMouth (Jan 31, 2010)

I have also switched to 10# Sufix. It's a great mono with almost no memory. I use it for all of my lures. (Cranks, soft plastics, spinnerbaits, etc.). It's a versatile line and recommend it.


----------



## redbug (Jan 31, 2010)

I only use 2 types of line and have not had any problems with them. 
McCoy 8 or 10lb test for my crankingand spinning needs 
IZORE line for everything else I use 15 and 17lbs for flipping and other jig/worm needs 
these are fantastic


----------



## Brine (Jan 31, 2010)

xmytruck said:


> One of the combos is pure crankbait set up (7 foot st croix avid crankbait model) and the other one is a jerkbait rod( 6'6 St croix avid med fast)..



I think you'd like the Sufix


----------



## poolie (Jan 31, 2010)

+ 1 for Sufix. If for some reason I abandoned flouro I would go back to Sufix.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 31, 2010)

if you want something strong like PLine... I would use Triple Fish XLine, not too much stronger

https://www.triplefishlines.com/


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 31, 2010)

I crank with Trilene xl only, either 8 or 10 lb line... Haven't had any issues, But I also do not hook set on crank baits.. I just pull back and reel... I will be upping my game with some triplefish for my big swimbaits this spring...


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 31, 2010)

I have also had good results with McCoy copolymer. I also like Cabela's brand 100% floru.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 1, 2010)

Gamma is my co-polymer of choice, but I fish Bass Pro Shops XPS flouro 95% of the time.


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> Gamma is my co-polymer of choice, but I fish Bass Pro Shops XPS flouro 95% of the time.



If you are a gamma fan you better get it whille you can:

To All GAMMA Technologies Pro Staff:

The Board of Directors of Ferrari Importing Company (FIC), the parent 
company of GAMMA Technologies, has voted to de-emphasize the manufacture of 
fishing line. FIC will focus on it's core business going into 2010 via it's 
Tennis division, GAMMA Sports. GAMMA Tennis strings have been voted the #1 
string by the United States Racquet String Association for over 30 years 
since 1972!


----------



## xmytruck (Feb 1, 2010)

Thx guys for the input what you guys think of suffix and which one should I get the red or blue one?
thx
x


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 2, 2010)

I use Sufix, 10# Elite (Red)






I think you should give it a try, and let us know what you think :wink:


----------



## russ010 (Feb 2, 2010)

my partner was using suffix seige this past weekend in a tourney - and he couldn't break the stuff when he got hung up in the rocks or trees... I think he was using 8-10# on a spinning rod


----------



## xmytruck (Feb 2, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> I use Sufix, 10# Elite (Red)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was going to try the blue I tried the red one on a spinning reel a while back and was not really crazy about it..


----------



## trevormlb (Feb 2, 2010)

I use 10# sufix and I have tried just about everything out there. I use it in salt water and it has the least amount of memory and it lasts.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 19, 2010)

10# Silverthread.

Strung up my reel in 1990, still have had nothing break the line, including me as I pull my boat around by a snag. This stuff is amazing and smaller than normal 10# line.

Love it, don't have a desire to use anything else.
Bufford in Orlando


----------



## gizfawfish (Mar 11, 2010)

suffix seige is wear its at in 12#


----------



## lswoody (Mar 11, 2010)

Triple Fish makes some good line. Try them out. I especially like their 12# camo essence


----------

